# Musings about Beekeeping, Bee Art, and Jícaro Trees



## Tomas (Jun 10, 2005)

I never want to buy a t-shirt or other factory-made trinket as a souvenir when I travel. I want something a bit different, preferably made by a local artisan with local materials. Engraved “calabashes” were what I found in Jamaica—and all the better when the local artisan added some bees to them. And it’s a fitting souvenir since the tree the calabashes come from plays a role in my own Honduran beekeeping.

Musings about Beekeeping, Bee Art, and Jícaro Trees
http://musingsonbeekeeping.blogspot.com/2015/09/musings-about-beekeeping-bee-art-and.html





----------
Tom


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Tomas, a really great blog. Informative, interesting and unique. 

What a fantastical shot up the blooming, fruiting tree trunk. Wow! 

And I really appreciate your focus on the most important part of beekeeping, the people.

Only one problem though. You just don't post very often. 

Thanks for what you do share.


----------

